# katamaran oder schwimmplatform



## jironimou (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe boardies
Ich hab dieses bild im netz gefunden und habe mir gedacht das brauchen meine angelkollegen und ich auch  :q
Jetzt habe ich bei unserem schifffahrtsamt angerufen und gefragt ob so eine schwimmplattform erlaubt ist und der Beamte mir dann ein klares nein äußerte. Jetzt habe ich aber auch solche Plattformen mit der bootskennzeichnung gesehen die als katamaran durchgehen. Der beamte wollte mir aber auch keine richtige auskunft geben was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Ich will unbedingt so ein katamaran haben. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Informationen liefern

Mfg und schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Auf welchem Gewässer willst du damit denn schwimmen, fahren, ankern, oder was auch immer?
Das Teil auf dem gezeigten Bild sieht nach einem Eigenbau aus.
Nenn das ganze doch einfach (Schwimm)Steg, vielleicht gibt es dann die Genehmigung, falls erforderlich!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Da gabs doch mal vor ein paar Wochen ne Ladung Tschechen (glaube ich jedenfalls), welche (irgendwelche Schutzgründe, Klimaschutz, Völkerverständigung was, weiss ich was) die Elbe runterfahren wollten mit einem Floss - die wurden scheinbar auch Deutschland dann stillgelegt..

Ich denke auf Bundeswasserstrassen dürfte das eher schwer werden (abgesehen davon, dass so ein Teil z. B. auf dem Rhein sicher eher gefährlich wäre) , wie das in Seen aussieht, dürfte wiederum auf die Bedingungen/Regeln vor Ort ankommen..


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Ich denke Niemand ist doof genug so ein Teil in den Rhein zu schubsen - es sei denn er will es schnell nach Holland überführen.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Hinsichtlich der Genehmigung von Eigenbauten ist das stark vom jeweiligen WSA abhängig. In BRB und Meckpomm sind solche und ähnliche Konstruktionen ja in den letzten Jahren wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen. Dies führte (glaube ich) dazu, dass teilweise Gutachten von Statikern eingefordert werden, die natürlich auch nicht ganz billig sind. Die Zulassung von Eigenbauten kann m.E. nach nicht untersagt werden, jedoch an bestimmte (scharfe) Bedingungen geknüpft sein. Dies variiert jedoch von Ort zu Ort. Wo soll es denn schwimmen wenn es fertig ist?


----------



## jironimou (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Es soll in speyer im berghäuser altrhein schwimmen.
Naja ich ich kanns ja mal probieren... eins bauen und als katamaran anmelden. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Bevor Du Dir die Arbeit machst:
Frag bei den zuständigen Behörden (WSA) nach, wie das bei euch da vor Ort da genau aussieht..

Sonst ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du nachher Brennholz draus machen kannst größer, als dass das Teil jemals Wasser sehen wird..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Die Wahl des WSA ist nicht ortsgebunden, es kann also sinnvoll sein verschiedene WSA anzurufen, bis eines dumm genug ist den Segen zu spenden.

Die Zulassung erfolgt ja nicht gewässerabhängig. 

Suche mal nach Floßbau und Zulassung da findest du sicher viele Informationen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## siloaffe (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Neu bauen und zulassen wird schwer. 
Es gibt ne verordnung nach der boote nach bj ich glaub 97 ne zertifizierung incl plakette brauchen. Guck besser das du nen alten Katamaran/trimaran bekommst und zimmer ne Plattform druff dann können sie dich mal hinne rumheben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Neu bauen und zulassen wird schwer.
> Es gibt ne verordnung nach der boote nach bj ich glaub 97 ne zertifizierung incl plakette brauchen. Guck besser das du nen alten Katamaran/trimaran bekommst und zimmer ne Plattform druff dann können sie dich mal hinne rumheben



die CE ist nur erforderlich, wenn das Boot vor Verstreichen eines 5 Jahreszeitraums verkauft werden soll.

Für den privaten Gebrauch ist die CE nicht erforderlich, wenn das Boot selbstgebaut wurde.

Frank


----------



## siloaffe (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*



Testudo schrieb:


> die CE ist nur erforderlich, wenn das Boot vor Verstreichen eines 5 Jahreszeitraums verkauft werden soll.
> 
> Für den privaten Gebrauch ist die CE nicht erforderlich, wenn das Boot selbstgebaut wurde.
> 
> Frank





Ou gut zu wissen Danke|wavey:


----------



## Mike-B. (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Testudo hat recht! Du darfst das Boot halt nur die nächsten 5 Jahre nach der Anmeldung nicht verkaufen! Habe mir letztes Jahr auch ein kleines Angelboot gebaut und problemlos angemeldet bekommen!


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

:q genau betrachtet kann man die Plattform wirklich nicht als
 Fahrzeug anerkennen ,auf einem See mag es gehen aber auf einem Fließgewässer stelle ich mir die exakte Steuerung
 problematisch vor (nicht unmöglich aber unangemessen aufwendig).Was spricht dagegen es einfach als "Anhänger" :q
 zu einem Boot zu nehmen wäre es dann auch zulassungspflichtig ;+ .Hätte dann auch den Vorteil einen schnellen Pendelverkehrs Plattform -Ufer. :vik:


----------



## Vanner (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*



thanatos schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen es einfach als "Anhänger" :q zu einem Boot zu nehmen wäre es dann auch zulassungspflichtig ;+ .Hätte dann auch den Vorteil einen schnellen Pendelverkehrs Plattform -Ufer. :vik:



So ein Teil möchtest du nicht als "Anhänger" hinter deinem Boot her ziehen. Wir haben auch mal ein Floss selbst gebaut, wurde auch als Motorboot zugelassen. Wir sind mit Motorschaden mal liegen geblieben, ich hab das Floss dann mit meinem Motorboot abgeschleppt. Nicht zu kontrollieren als "Anhänger", das Teil macht hinten was es will.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Habe die Katamarane an einem See in Schweden im Einsatz.
Sie haben die CE Plakette.
Maße: 4,55m. X 2,30m.

Hätte ich die PE Schwimmer genommen (Spitze, Mittelteile u. Endstück) wäre es auch nicht billiger gekommen.

So habe ich die Schwimmer mit Plattform und Geländer bestellt und den restlichen Aufbau selbst gemacht.

Habe sie bei der Fa. Lorsby gekauft.
Soweit ich weiss, bauen sie die bis 6,00m. X 2,50m.

Zur Steuerung:
Die Dinger fahren sich auch bei langsamer Fahrt Super, besser als die Aluboote die ich vorher hatte.!
Ich möchte nichts anderes mehr haben.!!

Hier sind sie während der Fahrt.:m

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVBRDND0vFo


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

@ Südschweden Fan   das Spielzeug ist doch wohl etwas 
 weit weg von dem was sich der Treadsteller vorstellt.#d 
 @ Vanner alles eine Frage der Technik ,ich hatte überhaupt kein Problem einen Schwimmsteg mit meinem Angelkahn 
 zu schleppen (5 PS) und der hatte nur Tonnen als Schwimmkörper, naja unbedingt schnell ist es nicht gegangen aber es ist.|supergri
 Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch die Plattform in zwei Teilen zu bauen und sie an Ort und Stelle wieder nebeneinander 
 zu koppeln um auf die tolle Fläche zu kommen.
 Das Teil finde ich übrigens auch geil.#6


----------



## Vanner (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Klar geht das, vor allem wenn man genug Platz hat. Mußt du aber durch nen Kanal mit reichlich Bootsverkehr, mußt du mörderlich aufpassen.


----------



## thanatos (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*



Vanner schrieb:


> Klar geht das, vor allem wenn man genug Platz hat. Mußt du aber durch nen Kanal mit reichlich Bootsverkehr, mußt du mörderlich aufpassen.



:m stimmt da wird es dann nicht so einfach ,etwas Platz und viel zeit sollte man dann schon haben.


----------



## Seebastian1979 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Hallo!

Die auf dem Bild gezeigten Plattformen (sind zwei nebeneinander) liegen auf unserem Big Carp Lake. Da es sich dabei um einen privaten Teich handelt, ist eine Anmeldung natürlich kein Problem.
In MV sehe ich aber auch an normalen Gewässern (keine Bundeswasserstraßen!) keine großen Probleme.
Das Landeswassergesetz erlaubt kleine Boote auf Gewässern 2. Ordnung. Was ein Boot ist, wird nicht näher definiert. Zudem lassen sich die Dinger erstaunlich gut paddeln, also auch ohne die (meist verbotene) Motorkraft vorwärts bewegen.
Daher werden wir in Zukunft noch mehr solche Flöße bauen lassen, um (gerade den Karpfenanglern) sichere Angelplätze auf den immer schlechter erreichbaren Seen zu schaffen.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

thanatos

Was ist denn da so weit weg.?
Die Bauart, das Material oder der Preis.?

Man bekommt das Ding auch ohne Geländer und dann sehe ich keinen so grossen Unterschied.
Ausser, dass man den Kat bis 30 PS motorisieren kann.


----------



## thanatos (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

die Größe  ,so gibt es kaum mehr als ein gutes Angelboot 
 her.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Dann wäre interessant zu wissen, welche Grösse sich der TE
vorgestellt hat.
Es macht wenig Sinn, dass wir beide darüber diskutieren.:q


----------



## thanatos (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

:m eben ,so isses


----------



## jironimou (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Ahja das heisst wenn ich eine plattform 4x4 m habe könnte ich diese beim amt als floss anmelden?


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

warum nicht zwei von 2x4 m ? und dann als Katamaran
 anmelden ,so´n quadratisches Ding ist nicht gerade 
 steuerungsfreudig,kann man ja vor Ort nebeneinander fest verbinden,schau dir das von Schwedenfan vorgestellte
 an und stell dir vor wie zwei nebeneinander verbundene ohne
 Geländer aussehen ist doch in etwa das was du möchtest
 läßt sich dann sogar einigermaßen gut rudern. #6
 Habe schon beides gemacht -Plattform geschleppt und 
 Katamaran (4.5 m x 1,8 m) gerudert.


----------



## jironimou (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht 2 stk. Von 2x4m und beim ankern gerade zusammen stecken.


----------



## thanatos (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: katamaran oder schwimmplatform*

wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück ,das du es zugelassen bekommst ,ist ´n geiles Teil ,hatte so was auch schon mal gedanklich durch gespielt ,hab es aber leider nicht realisiert.
                                  #h


----------

